# PA MORELS 2018 FINDS



## trahn008

A place for us to post are finds, when it's on soon.. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Ray Ryczek

Nothing to brag about but after this weather just glad to find something


----------



## muff1nm4n17

What county are you in ray


----------



## Ray Ryczek

muff1nm4n17 said:


> What county are you in ray


Fayette


----------



## muff1nm4n17

Ok thanks I’m in clarion haven’t seen nothing yet but we’re just getting tiger lily leaves starting so maybe after Sunday be good here


----------



## Ray Ryczek

This evenings finds


----------



## swpa




----------



## swpa

The pic is from this evening in Ligonier


----------



## swpa

By the way Trahn, thanks for starting the thread for finds. It’s key every year to know where and when it’s game on. We always know we are a week behind Ray in Fayette County, a week at best and sometimes two weeks. Amazing since it might be less than 10 miles as the crow flies. 
These storms if the hit tomorrow should really get um out of the ground in the areas where the soil has hit 50 or so.


----------



## Ray Ryczek

swpa said:


> By the way Trahn, thanks for starting the thread for finds. It’s key every year to know where and when it’s game on. We always know we are a week behind Ray in Fayette County, a week at best and sometimes two weeks. Amazing since it might be less than 10 miles as the crow flies.
> These storms if the hit tomorrow should really get um out of the ground in the areas where the soil has hit 50 or so.


Don’t forget we also have a new moon (growing moon) which I have always found to be better for picking mushrooms. Next weekend should be good.


----------



## swpa

Thunder, rain, moon, could be...


----------



## swpa

New moon? Never heard of any relation to mushrooms, but I am all in with a thunderstorm or two.


----------



## morelsxs

Beautiful shrooms Ray and swpa. Just returning from a business trip, have work tomorrow and yet another travel day. Be in the woods on Monday. Thinkin' a tad bit early yet for my early spot. LOL. Eastern PA was looking really good from Carlisle, down I-81 and parts of I-70 west bound. Redbud in bloom in Carlisle for all you eastern folks . . .


----------



## theshadows

Didn’t think we would find anything in our known flushes in Centre county yet. Our asparagus in our garden poked through and that is when we usually start to look.


----------



## cableguy726

Cambria county pa


----------



## morelsxs

Cambria always seems to get on the board quick. Any chances that was near Ebensburg?


----------



## morel4ever

That's great! It'll be happening. Going to Greene Co. on Sunday to check a couple of our early season spots. Will post if we find anything.


----------



## cableguy726

Near Prince gallitzin state park


----------



## Stephen Taucci

trahn008 said:


> A place for us to post are finds, when it's on soon.. Happy Hunting!


Hay Budd this is a new hobby for me ever find any in Ephrata or surrounding areas.


----------



## trahn008

Stephen..YES


----------



## Invisible Savage

Hey y’all. New to the forum. Just checking up to see how things are goin this year. This weekend should be a good one.


----------



## swpa

This weather is a Little worrisome. I found a few yellows last night after only early blacks and one grey. Kind of shocking to see yellows so close to the first flush of blacks. I am going back through my records over the last 38 years to see if first black find was so closely followed by yellows. Anyone else finding color?


----------



## cableguy726




----------



## cableguy726

cableguy726 said:


> View attachment 5622


Just got in with a couple


----------



## jpv1125

swpa said:


> This weather is a Little worrisome. I found a few yellows last night after only early blacks and one grey. Kind of shocking to see yellows so close to the first flush of blacks. I am going back through my records over the last 38 years to see if first black find was so closely followed by yellows. Anyone else finding color?


Swpa,I’m in the north hills close to Butler where about are you? Im trying to get a gauge so I’m not wasting time.


----------



## muff1nm4n17

I’m above Pittsburgh and east a bit in clarion I think it’s too cold here still found some leeks yesterday but no morels was in the woods all day


----------



## swpa

jpv1125 said:


> Swpa,I’m in the north hills close to Butler where about are you? Im trying to get a gauge so I’m not wasting time.


----------



## BlackandGold

today 1 lb blacks and 1\2 frees. Allegheny county.


----------



## nef6146

Anyone find anything in NEPA? Only went out once. Plan on going all day tomorrow.


----------



## nef6146

nef6146 said:


> Anyone find anything in NEPA? Only went out once. Plan on going all day tomorrow.


Scranton Area just starting hitting 40's at nite. Still snow in some of the northern towns.


----------



## beagleboy

BlackandGold said:


> today 1 lb blacks and 1\2 frees. Allegheny county.


What part of the state were your finds. Sorry, I didn't see the county.


----------



## jpv1125

Cable guy you get From me. Keep’


BlackandGold said:


> today 1 lb blacks and 1\2 frees. Allegheny county.





BlackandGold said:


> today 1 lb blacks and 1\2 frees. Allegheny county.


thanks blackandgold game on for me!


----------



## morelsxs

Just got back from a 3-hour trek in my area that always produces. Nadda in my black spot. Ditto for my gray area. The woods have greened up since last week but still behind. Temps were consistent @ 53 with a low spot @ 51. There were trillium already with flowers here and there and some just barely pokin' thru the ground. May apples were the same way. LOTS of downed tree and just as many with peeling bark. I'm cautiously optimistic at this point with 80s already forecasted for mid-week.  Will check some other areas over the weekend. Best of luck to all.


----------



## swpa

Muff, I am 60 miles east of you near Ligonier. Likely a few hundred feet higher in elevation, but you should be seeing them there-spotty like here- but they have been up since April 16 anyhow


----------



## fungifriend

South facing slope in Adams County.


----------



## StoobyTurlock

fungifriend said:


> South facing slope in Adams County.


Nice!! I live in Adams and havent found any around here. The only ones ive found have been down in MD under Poplar trees. Got any advice tree types? nearest town? stream? mountain. lol


----------



## yergaderga

I found some! It's been a little while since they grew where I found them today I believe. Good weather for them in Cumberland County finally.


----------



## yergaderga

yergaderga said:


> I found some! It's been a little while since they grew where I found them today I believe. Good weather for them in Cumberland County finally.


Under a redbud and near a pine tree, which makes the soil acidic.


----------



## fayettechxmomma

Ray Ryczek said:


> View attachment 4705
> View attachment 4706
> Nothing to brag about but after this weather just glad to find something


Ray, I think I may have bought your parents house!! I have been searching fayette since I moved here and have had no luck. It may be mostly because I have no idea where it is safe to wander! Any time that you would be willing to have a tag along to be shown the ropes, I would appreciate it. PS I will never hunt an area you show me afterwards...just out of courtesy. Happy hunting!


----------



## jack-in-the-pulpit

The season is late this year due to temperatures. Three straight days of 70 degree weather followed by a good rain then hit the woods.


----------



## Barnacle

fayettechxmomma said:


> Ray, I think I may have bought your parents house!! I have been searching fayette since I moved here and have had no luck. It may be mostly because I have no idea where it is safe to wander! Any time that you would be willing to have a tag along to be shown the ropes, I would appreciate it. PS I will never hunt an area you show me afterwards...just out of courtesy. Happy hunting!


Use the ON X HUNT APP. You will never wonder where if you are trespassing again. It’s a great resource. Try it out.


----------



## Invisible Savage

Barnacle said:


> Use the ON X HUNT APP. You will never wonder where if you are trespassing again. It’s a great resource. Try it out.


I use HuntStand. It also has a property line feature that is useful when wondering around (if you have cell service) lol


----------



## Invisible Savage

Bought a new lil toy on Friday. Will be handy for lookin for shrooms


----------



## swpa

Invisible Savage said:


> Bought a new lil toy on Friday. Will be handy for lookin for shrooms


Wow that'll cover ground. 3 blacks today and 2 yellows, 39 degrees and North wind.


----------



## Invisible Savage

Well I went out this evening for a few hours. No luck so far at any of my spots. Maybe this coming week when things warm up ‍♂


----------



## Invisible Savage

Invisible Savage said:


> Well I went out this evening for a few hours. No luck so far at any of my spots. Maybe this coming week when things warm up ‍♂


I don’t know why the “male” symbol popped up at the end there?! Lol!


----------



## Beatnik88

Finally on the board...one tiny half free


----------



## MushieGuy

Went out to Delaware Water Gap, walked away empty handed. Lots of elm trees but maybe not warm enough


----------



## trahn008

Lehigh Co.


----------



## trahn008

Schuylkill Co.


----------



## Beatnik88

Nice finds trahn.....I swear you have to have the eyes for blacks


----------



## trahn008

Beatnik88 said:


> Nice finds trahn.....I swear you have to have the eyes for blacks


LOL Beat!! It's funny as I get older my eyes are really going. My 3 year old spotted these first (lower to the ground) he is going to be a good mushroom hunter!


----------



## Beatnik88

How does he handle dealing with underbrush and rough terrain? My daughter is around that age and although I want to start taking her out with me I have been wary over the type of terrain I hunt.


----------



## trahn008

I just take him on the easy ones. If your finding early blacks your on the easy ones (HINT HINT). Had him out in the fall, hunting hens and he was on my shoulders about half the time. Yep take it easy with her do some nice roadside hunting with her. Happy Picking!!


----------



## trahn008

What do you see that is odd in this picture? I didn’t post it for a reason. Hint Hint


----------



## Beatnik88

Gravel?


----------



## trahn008

Yep!!


----------



## beagleboy




----------



## beagleboy

Found these this morning only took 4 hours


----------



## Gibz

trahn008 said:


> What do you see that is odd in this picture? I didn’t post it for a reason. Hint Hint
> View attachment 5958


New to the site. Still won't show me the picture till I post 3 times. Is it limestone gravel? That would sweeten the soil


----------



## Fish Guts

Found two today. This one was really dry. We need some rain. Upper Northumberland county.


----------



## Jeff2554

Look at this giant morel I found today in not far from Corning NY.


----------



## trahn008

Jeff, your going to need a chainsaw to cut that one down!!


----------



## beagleboy

trahn008 said:


> Jeff, your going to need a chainsaw to cut that one down!!


Too bad, it doesn't look like its hollow must be a false morel.


----------



## Fish Guts

Found over 50 tonight. Could only keep a half dozen. The other ones were hard as a rock and dry. Northern northumberland county. Season might be over before it started


----------



## trahn008

Yep a nice shot of rain in the next three days would be nice. These hot dry days with slight wind aren't mushroom days unless your drying them. LOL.. Fish Guts I keep those nice dried up ones, saves me time. It's going to be on like Donkey Kong really soon folks get ready, we'll be picking all the colors at once!! Happy Picking!!


----------



## swpa

Rain will bring em up. Tstorms will make em explode. Ground temps are right, weather looks good, take advantage of a good weekend if you can. There should be lots of nice fresh motels found sunday.


----------



## wildshroomer

Went back to my 1 early spot and they'er starting to show...found about 15 new ones....my 1st one that I found this year was shriveled up....
From 4/20...

Now 5/2...
[URL=http://s250.photobucket.com/user/rustycharlie2004/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2018-05/20180502_185303_zpsfe1jprk5.jpg.html][/URL]

And some from today....
[URL=http://s250.photobucket.com/user/rustycharlie2004/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2018-05/20180502_185809_zpske0rouor.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s250.photobucket.com/user/rustycharlie2004/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2018-05/20180502_185528_zpsmpqoqhrb.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s250.photobucket.com/user/rustycharlie2004/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2018-05/20180502_185237_zps9o3a3lqi.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## cj

Nice "early" finds fellas. I haven't looked seriously yet, which is incredibly odd for me by this date, but hey, every year is just a little bit different than the last. We should be picking nice ones soon, esp. if the temp dips and we get precip. That's what really triggers the rapid fruiting of mushrooms. I have about 500+ shiitake logs in my backyard, and they're usually a pretty good indicator of when it's time to pick mushrooms in the wild too. Right now, the only primordia that popped are REALLY dry, but the rain and cool will bring them back, along with about a zillion of their friends! I'll be out actively looking this weekend, next week, and hopefully another week after that. We'll see. Good luck, and happy hunting.


----------



## BT85

Found these tuesday in Lancaster county. this is about half, my buddy and I split what we found


----------



## nicholas4

Found my first of the year today in Northampton Co.. 25 blacks. 22 were in great condition, 3 dried up. Last year found blacks at the same spot one week earlier.


----------



## trahn008

CJ much of the same. There just waiting for right RH. Lol


----------



## bkos

hey Nicholas4. What type of area did you find your blacks? Tulip poplar?


----------



## shroomsearcher

trahn008 said:


> Yep a nice shot of rain in the next three days would be nice. These hot dry days with slight wind aren't mushroom days unless your drying them. LOL.. Fish Guts I keep those nice dried up ones, saves me time. It's going to be on like Donkey Kong really soon folks get ready, we'll be picking all the colors at once!! Happy Picking!!


You beat me to it, trahn! If I find enough morels that I can't eat them all in the near future, what do I do? I dry them! Then I put them in the small paper lunch sacks, staple them closed and save them for when I want some. 

They're easy to reconstitute in lukewarm water, cream, white wine, whatever! The only morels I won't keep are those that are too small, and the old, soggy, rotten ones.


----------



## trahn008

shroomsearcher said:


> You beat me to it, trahn! If I find enough morels that I can't eat them all in the near future, what do I do? I dry them! Then I put them in the small paper lunch sacks, staple them closed and save them for when I want some.
> 
> They're easy to reconstitute in lukewarm water, cream, white wine, whatever! The only morels I won't keep are those that are too small, and the old, soggy, rotten ones.


 Searcher try to stay away from plastic or paper. Store all your mushrooms or dried goods in glass. I use mason jars, also looks cool my basement looks like a lab. Happy Hunting!,


----------



## muff1nm4n17

What’s beside your morels by are those baby ferns


----------



## muff1nm4n17

BT***


----------



## wildshroomer

Exactly trahn....glass jars...just make sure they're completely dried....i also keep the lids loose for about a month after they are put in jars....here's some of what i got last year....


----------



## Charman03

wildshroomer said:


> Exactly trahn....glass jars...just make sure they're completely dried....i also keep the lids loose for about a month after they are put in jars....here's some of what i got last year....


Can you explain your jarring process? How long do they last and how's the long term taste?


----------



## trahn008

Charman03 said:


> Can you explain your jarring process? How long do they last and how's the long term taste?


 The way I do them is, put morels out in the sun on a screen for the day, finish with a dehydrator and dry them well, then into the mason jars closed. Lasts for years and quality is excellent.


----------



## jpv1125

Went out to try a new spot in West Deer on a strand of popular trees no luck. I’ll be at my hot spots in Allegheny co to


----------



## wildshroomer

I agree...i do the same process but no dehydrator...just let the bigger ones out longer then jar


----------



## Charman03

Just soak them awhile before cooking then?


----------



## beagleboy

Slow so far found 5 greys on tues. and 2 yellows today, all at known spots. Checked 4 new areas 0 finds.






These were in Snyder county under dead elm.


----------



## pchunter1231

beagleboy said:


> Slow so far found 5 greys on tues. and 2 yellows today, all at known spots. Checked 4 new areas 0 finds.
> View attachment 6302
> These were in Snyder county under dead elm.


You are so lucky, i have yet to find one this year which is odd. Hopefully the rain tonight and Sunday gets them popping. I am taking off work Monday for an all out search.


----------



## trahn008




----------



## trahn008

Charman03 said:


> Just soak them awhile before cooking then?


 Yes.. Over night if you could.


----------



## BT85

muff1nm4n17 said:


> BT***


yes they are fiddleheads


----------



## jpv1125

Out to day and looking good


----------



## jpv1125

Found some grays,yellows in northern Allegheny co.kinda dried out but hey the monkeys off my back. I’ll take this over a great day of work!!


----------



## muff1nm4n17

BT85 said:


> yes they are fiddleheads


O kool I kinda wanna try them now.... why are all my morel hot spots dead still


----------



## swpa

Chairman,
I have them in dehydrated in mason jars going back to 2016 and they are still good. Many folks, including me, like them better dried as you can us the rehydrating liquid cooked down(and thickened if you like with a little flower and or corn starch) to add a ton of flavor to your dishes. Rehydrate with as little water as possible for amount of mushrooms. 
Also dehydrate entirely as noted in the discussion, otherwise the are susceptible to molding if any moisture remains. You can tell if they are under dried when you open a sealed mason and it releases pressure from the mold breathing.


----------



## beagleboy

Hunted a new spot for 2 hours this afternoon, really thick but lots of elms ,most are still living. Some dead ash. Found one morel, left it to see what the rain will do for it tomorrow.


----------



## fungifriend

Adams County. With a little rain tonight and a day or so, these could be very nice.


----------



## wildshroomer

Went out and did a little turkey hunting this morning...didn't get anything but did find some yellows....1st time I ever picked yellows before the blacks...


----------



## cj

18 blacks yesterday from Schuylkill-Berks. I've also come across a few small greys. No pics as my phone recently went kaput.


----------



## jessica28

Is anyone here from the Philly area finding any?


----------



## jessica28

cj just noticed your post after I asked my philly question. We've been so hot and dry. I'm happy to see that they're here!


----------



## jpv1125

wildshroomer said:


> Went out and did a little turkey hunting this morning...didn't get anything but did find some yellows....1st time I ever picked yellows before the blacks...


Now that’s how you find morels!


----------



## pchunter1231

jpv1125 said:


> Now that’s how you find morels!


Finally on the board, only found 2 today 1 small gray and a big fat yellow


----------



## trahn008

jessica28 said:


> Is anyone here from the Philly area finding any?


 Philly area should be good this mid week for yellows.. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## beagleboy

Went out to another new spot this afternoon, got a little wet and saw some other wildlife enjoying the nice damp weather. No morels though but a nice 2 hour walk.


----------



## Beatnik88

Here's to hoping this nice soaking rain and cool down will make for some large flushes!


----------



## trahn008

Beatnik88 said:


> Here's to hoping this nice soaking rain and cool down will make for some large flushes!


 It will be the week to be out hunting.. We'll be picking the colors together this year. Happy Picking!


----------



## Charman03

Picked these today. None of the bigger yellows yet. Are these considered blondes? What's the typical habitat these are found?


----------



## jpv1125

Made it out again! I’m fairly pleased with the outcome of today. Thanks to all who post and make this time of year even more exciting with there picks!!!


----------



## Charman03

Do you guys just soak in water? Do you leave them whole or split in half?


----------



## Beatnik88

No honey hole yet, but found a young blonde


----------



## swpa

50 or so this evening in an hour. Beagleboy, had same wildlife in the woods.


----------



## wildshroomer

Charman03 said:


> View attachment 6574
> Picked these today. None of the bigger yellows yet. Are these considered blondes? What's the typical habitat these are found?


Yes they are yellers.....


----------



## pchunter1231

wildshroomer said:


> Yes they are yellers.....


Found 4 blondes today under an apple tree. Going out again tomorrow.


----------



## wildshroomer

Charman03 said:


> Do you guys just soak in water? Do you leave them whole or split in half?


I soak mine in water for about an hour...


then i rinse them and place on paper towels....



then on a screen to dry in the sun...


----------



## wade

wildshroomer said:


> Went out and did a little turkey hunting this morning...didn't get anything but did find some yellows....1st time I ever picked yellows before the blacks...


 Howdy Everyone and @wildshroomer 
Wade here... Robin and I are in Bloomington IN.... but we will be Lancaster and able to hunt saturday.
What county's are ready ?


----------



## beagleboy

Went to a spot in Mifflin co. this afternoon, found 20 kept 18. 12 were under 1 tree.


----------



## Barnacle

Anybody having trouble watching threads? I click the watch thread thing and select the with email notifications thing. But some times I don’t get alerts? This thread for instance didn’t alert me for the last few days of postings for some reason. I’ve been missing these great pics. It’s happened a few times on some other threads as well.


----------



## packratjim

beagleboy said:


> Went to a spot in Mifflin co. this afternoon, found 20 kept 18. 12 were under 1 tree.
> View attachment 6606
> View attachment 6607
> View attachment 6608
> View attachment 6609


Nice finds beagleboy...I will be out tomorrow checking some of my spots in Mifflin county and Huntingdon county...hope to post some pics tomorrow night!


----------



## muff1nm4n17

I usually use just a sprinkle of salt in my water it usually draws slugs and bugs out faster


----------



## pchunter1231

muff1nm4n17 said:


> I usually use just a sprinkle of salt in my water it usually draws slugs and bugs out faster


24 Big grays today under one elm and 3 blondes under an apple tree.


----------



## Charman03

Found a new patch today, picked some


wildshroomer said:


> I soak mine in water for about an hour...
> 
> 
> then i rinse them and place on paper towels....
> 
> 
> 
> then on a screen to dry in the sun...


you dry yours whole?


----------



## muff1nm4n17

And muffinman hits the boards finally clarion count was late but there here found 45 half free bout dried up and about 50 greys as well as a mile long leek patch and couple pheasant backs or dryad saddles


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Charman03 said:


> View attachment 6574
> Picked these today. None of the bigger yellows yet. Are these considered blondes? What's the typical habitat these are found?


I pretty much use Facebook as my go to source for reliable answers to my questions!!


----------



## swpa

Charman03 said:


> View attachment 6574
> Picked these today. None of the bigger yellows yet. Are these considered blondes? What's the typical habitat these are found?


----------



## swpa

Eye,
You have a mix of greys and yellows based on the pics. Should be nice meaty shrooms..


----------



## trahn008

pchunter1231 said:


> 24 Big grays today under one elm and 3 blondes under an apple tree.


 pc, what county are your finds from. Thanks!


----------



## pchunter1231

trahn008 said:


> pc, what county are your finds from. Thanks!


Perry


----------



## wildshroomer

Barnacle said:


> Anybody having trouble watching threads? I click the watch thread thing and select the with email notifications thing. But some times I don’t get alerts? This thread for instance didn’t alert me for the last few days of postings for some reason. I’ve been missing these great pics. It’s happened a few times on some other threads as well.


Yes I've been having the same issues....all the threads I'm watching and have email notifications set, I haven't received any emails at all this year.


----------



## wildshroomer

Charman03 said:


> Found a new patch today, picked some
> 
> you dry yours whole?


Yes, no reason to waste time cutting them... they still dry pretty quick and when they shrink they're not real tiny as they would be if they were cut in half.


----------



## muff1nm4n17

I usually cut mine in half before I eat the just cause I ate a few spider webs in them and one time a spider and when I chomped him lol he made my mouth go numb so I half mine just cause that lol


----------



## trahn008




----------



## pchunter1231

trahn008 said:


> View attachment 6733
> View attachment 6734
> View attachment 6735


Nice find. What county are you in?


----------



## PAtrapper37

Hey new to this forum...getting frustrated looking at some of your southern county finds...nothing all the way northeast in Wayne and Pike county for me yet


----------



## morelsxs

WOW Trahn - so big already.


----------



## trahn008




----------



## beagleboy

Found 12 this afternoon a few were too far gone. 1 little grey someone kicked it over, so I took it. They were all found on a south facing ridge at about 800ft elevation. Mifflin co.


----------



## swpa

Those are trophys. Get out while the gettin is good. Next rain, hopefully storm, will cause a nice flush but then they might be done for this year given the temps.


----------



## PAtrapper37

Walked again today...found one false morel...picked another bag of leeks...they are everywhere


----------



## trahn008

pchunter1231 said:


> Nice find. What county are you in?


 Northumberland.


----------



## trahn008

morelsxs said:


> WOW Trahn - so big already.


 morelsxs, just playing the North South East and West exposure game, tomorrow I'll pick 3inch blacks. Little bit of a crazy year but seen these before. Happy Picking!!


----------



## packratjim




----------



## packratjim

Huntington County southeast slope


----------



## Charman03

trahn008 said:


> View attachment 6733
> View attachment 6734
> View attachment 6735


Trahn, what type of tree were they under?


----------



## trahn008

Charman03 said:


> Trahn, what type of tree were they under?


Elm.


----------



## Charman03

trahn008 said:


> Elm.


Is that an elm in the background? I don't think I've ever seen an elm in Cumberland county


----------



## trahn008

Charman03 said:


> Is that an elm in the background? I don't think I've ever seen an elm in Cumberland county


 Yes... Northumberland Co.


----------



## beagleboy

The first and second pictures were taken 5days apart same general area big difference in foliage.Third picture produced morels last couple years.


----------



## trahn008

beagleboy said:


> The first and second pictures were taken 5days apart same general area big difference in foliage.Third picture produced morels last couple years.
> View attachment 6789
> View attachment 6790
> View attachment 6791


 Beagle sure was a fast green up this years.


----------



## beagleboy

Yes, but I am sorry I posted the wrong first picture. That one Is higher elevation.This is the one that was supposed to be posted.






Still a big difference.


----------



## Beatnik88

Holy shit trahn....that's not even fair


----------



## trahn008

Big difference between yesterday and today.


----------



## mr_coffee

trahn008 said:


> View attachment 6770


Good grief. That's a meal.


----------



## Beatnik88

Every place I think looks promising, I find them, but only ever two haha.


----------



## Beatnik88




----------



## beagleboy

When I post the pictures I post them as thumbnail, would it be easier for people to view if I posted them full size. I just assumed that it would be just as easy to click on the picture to get full view.


----------



## Charman03

beagleboy said:


> When I post the pictures I post them as thumbnail, would it be easier for people to view if I posted them full size. I just assumed that it would be just as easy to click on the picture to get full view.


Full size please


----------



## trahn008

trahn008 said:


> Big difference between yesterday and today.
> View attachment 6794


 Lehigh Co.


----------



## Kicker

Are these half frees? 2nd year hunting and just want to be sure.


----------



## Kicker

New to the site this year. Haven't found any morels this year.


----------



## Kicker

Last year I found 3 on may 6th.


----------



## trahn008

Kicker said:


> Are these half frees? 2nd year hunting and just want to be sure.


Yes half free’s


----------



## Kicker

trahn008 said:


> Yes half free’s


Nice! Thanks


----------



## Chyvonne

trahn008 said:


> Northumberland.


Hi Trahn! 
I'm a but new to this (3rd year hunting) and I'm from northumberland county also. Are you more northern or southern if you don't mind me asking... I'm about ready to give up at this point


----------



## trahn008

Chyvonne said:


> Hi Trahn!
> I'm a but new to this (3rd year hunting) and I'm from northumberland county also. Are you more northern or southern if you don't mind me asking... I'm about ready to give up at this point


 Chyvonne, I don't live in Northumberland, live in Schuylkill. Have a camp in Lycoming. I get around the state picking mushrooms. FOLLOW THAT BIG RIVER!! DON"T EVER GIVE UP!!!


----------



## Chyvonne

trahn008 said:


> Chyvonne, I don't live in Northumberland, live in Schuylkill. Have a camp in Lycoming. I get around the state picking mushrooms. FOLLOW THAT BIG RIVER!!


ah okay! Thanks!


----------



## bkos

Mercer County find 05/10/18


----------



## PAtrapper37

Pretty finds bkos...still working for my first


----------



## trahn008




----------



## Heather Barner

trahn008 said:


> View attachment 6870
> View attachment 6871


Nice


trahn008 said:


> View attachment 6870
> View attachment 6871


----------



## Heather Barner

Nice haul


----------



## fungifriend

Some from today


----------



## wildshroomer

Chyvonne said:


> Hi Trahn!
> I'm a but new to this (3rd year hunting) and I'm from northumberland county also. Are you more northern or southern if you don't mind me asking... I'm about ready to give up at this point


Chyvonne, i live in northumberland co...southern northumberland...MCA...I'm heading out tomorrow morning around 8am if your close and would like to do some foraging message me.


----------



## wildshroomer

Went out yesterday to 3 of my major producing black spots. The 1st I found only 2 blacks and 3 yellows....I've never found any yellows there before....my 2nd spot I didn't find 1 and this is an area that I usually get 2 flushes...and the last spot is where I got the rest of my blacks...really weird and odd growing season this year...heading out to a poplar stand that produces more yellows than I can pick.


----------



## trahn008

Wildshroomer have noticed the same. If you need a hand picking those yellows let me know..lol. Happy Picking!


----------



## Beatnik88




----------



## wade

Howdy Yall ...Wade here..Visiting from Monroe county Indiana..Our 2nd Year Hunting out here..
This ain't much..but it Does put Me on board with my first Pennsylvania find in 2018
Found this little one under three Huge old poplars


----------



## beagleboy

Found a flush of 16 around a small black cherry tree today, first time ever for me, I find most of mine around elm and apple. These are a few I found today at 2 different areas. In the one area I had to leave quite a few in the woods they were too far gone. I think that spot is just about done, the other spot I think is just starting.


----------



## beagleboy

These were found at a spot in Snyder co. today,




























some were pretty small I left them will come back for them in a couple of days.


----------



## jpv1125

That’s an awesome pick fingifriend!


----------



## beagleboy

Had to run some errands today and there were a couple of elms on the way that I haven't checked yet. These were under the last one I checked. Actually they were all stages of growth.


----------



## stasiakj

Just got back from TX last night, went out today and found one, plus some pheasant backs. Hopefully this rain will flush out more. I'm looking in the Robinson TWP area.


----------



## Charman03

Anybody in Cumberland and Adams county still hitting, or are we done?

Some nice find from you fellas


----------



## Beatnik88

Charman03 said:


> Anybody in Cumberland and Adams county still hitting, or are we done?
> 
> Some nice find from you fellas



I just found two fresh yellows in Cumberland two days ago, they weren't more than three days old.


----------



## wildshroomer

Went out this morning to another black spot and picked a few but left about 15 others...they all looked fresh and need another 2-3 days...

[URL=http://s250.photobucket.com/user/rustycharlie2004/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2018-05/20180512_095827_zpsjwmb4cp1.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s250.photobucket.com/user/rustycharlie2004/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2018-05/20180512_094851_zpsbwjq3dnq.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s250.photobucket.com/user/rustycharlie2004/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2018-05/20180512_094206_zpsybindyzm.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s250.photobucket.com/user/rustycharlie2004/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2018-05/20180512_105950_zpsp17glylh.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Barnacle

wildshroomer said:


> Yes I've been having the same issues....all the threads I'm watching and have email notifications set, I haven't received any emails at all this year.


Yes, it’s still happening to me I haven’t gotten a notice for this thread since before you posted this.

Happy to say though, I finally found my first morels of the season today. I’m just hoping it holds out for another week. I left a bunch of grape sized ones. Checked a new area with 100’s of dead elms and found none. Plenty of moisture, I can’t imagine that they just aren’t there. It must just be to cold or something. I’ll retry in a week.

Beagle, personally I like full size also. Great pics

Jesus trahn those were monsters!!!


----------



## wade

I'm Back Home in.
MONROE COUNTY INDIANA ..
Found these today +the one at the bottom from Lebanon county Pennsylvania


----------



## wade

Heres a few fun pics from our Hometown Hunt this year Monroe County Indiana


----------



## pchunter1231

I always hear that morels dont grow over night but i checked a spot Friday night before dark and nothing. I checked today and found 3 big blondes where i just checked Friday night. One was 4 inches tall and about 3 inches around. This was in Perry County. Going to check my other spot tomorrow morning and see if any new ones popped. Happy Hunting


----------



## Beatnik88

It's official guys, for the third time this week I checked a new, promising spot and found two right away......and only two, for a full two hours of nothing but tulips and sycamores. I'm cursed this season.


----------



## Beatnik88




----------



## T D

Clearfield county


----------



## PAtrapper37

Finally! Found this one under old dying apple tree...pike county...let it lay for now


----------



## Kicker

Trip to Ohio this weekend. Found 34.made for a great trip. Didn't have to go far from the cabin.


----------



## Charman03

Beatnik88 said:


> It's official guys, for the third time this week I checked a new, promising spot and found two right away......and only two, for a full two hours of nothing but tulips and sycamores. I'm cursed this season.


Beatnik, same thing happened to me in Cumberland county last week. Found two right away and no more were around?? Figured there had to be more. So weird and random.


----------



## Beatnik88

Charman03 said:


> Beatnik, same thing happened to me in Cumberland county last week. Found two right away and no more were around?? Figured there had to be more. So weird and random.



Chairman, an amish family with several buckets tied their buggy up next to my car and disappeared into the woods right before I found those two today. I know they must have a honey hole nearby which made it even worse haha.


----------



## Charman03

Beatnik88 said:


> Chairman, an amish family with several buckets tied their buggy up next to my car and disappeared into the woods right before I found those two today. I know they must have a honey hole nearby which made it even worse haha.


How inconspicuous of them lol, that's pretty much asking for someone to find their honey hole. Go look for stems lol


----------



## Barnacle

Beatnik88 said:


> It's official guys, for the third time this week I checked a new, promising spot and found two right away......and only two, for a full two hours of nothing but tulips and sycamores. I'm cursed this season.


Same hear Beat, I’ve tried 3 places that should have produced hundreds easily. The most dead elms I’ve ever seen in 2 of the spots. One was at aprox 750’ elevation. The 3rd was a large old apple orchard that I found by luck today. South facing slope and and good moisture. Not a single mushroom. Aside from yesterday’s handful some young pheasant backs and whatever these red cup looking things are, I haven’t seen jack for fungus anywhere this year.


----------



## trahn008

Scarlet Cup Mushroom- Sarcoscypha Coccinea


----------



## Beatnik88

Charman03 said:


> How inconspicuous of them lol, that's pretty much asking for someone to find their honey hole. Go look for stems lol


I thought about it but decided on no. It's probably a family tradition for them and a yearly special occasion. I wouldn't want to be sneaky and take that from them.


----------



## Barnacle

Beatnik88 said:


> I thought about it but decided on no. It's probably a family tradition for them and a yearly special occasion. I wouldn't want to be sneaky and take that from them.


Your a good guy Beat.


----------



## fungifriend

From Friday:


----------



## Kicker

Can anybody identify these? Are they young oysters?


----------



## trahn008

Having trouble loading full image, but they look like oysters in the thumbnail pic.


----------



## Beatnik88

Not oysters. Oysters have decurrent gills.


----------



## jpv1125

fungifriend said:


> From Friday:
> View attachment 7163


I count 10 oh wait sorry. I’m still morel hunting even in picks people post. Nice find fungi!!!


----------



## Star7moon.wr

Ray Ryczek said:


> View attachment 4842
> 
> This evenings finds


Those look awesome


----------



## stasiakj

Something is better than nothing. On a tip, I looked around sycamores today.


----------



## pchunter1231

Found 2 more big yellows tonight before the rain started in Perry County


----------



## trahn008

Beatnik88 said:


> Not oysters. Oysters have decurrent gills.


 Good eye Beat!


----------



## PAtrapper37

So me and kids went out again today picked two...which we were happy about bc it’s been slow here in NEPA...I found those two first ones but told kids if they find one I’ll give them $5 a piece...later we went to my horseshoe league practice...I’m throwing and my son says “where’s my $5?!” Looks like it was hit with lawn mower but was still delicious


----------



## beagleboy

Hunted Snyder co this afternoon found some but its getting harder. here is a few pictures.


----------



## beagleboy

This year was the first time I found morels under wild cherry but this one is on my spot list from now on found 25 under it this year in 3 trips including 5 today.


----------



## Barnacle

Today’s finds. I found a bunch of really small ones in what’s normally my early spot. I only picked ones that would have been trampled. Does anyone else ever find them underneath eastern white pine? Some were also under under aspens. This area is great, it produces morels, trumpets, bears head tooth, hens, a few chants, corals, & those old man of the woods. Probably even more that I just haven’t learned about yet.


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle, I do find some under white pine, but not a tree I really target.


----------



## beagleboy

A couple more pictures from today.


----------



## redtop

Hey


fungifriend said:


> From Friday:
> View attachment 7163


 fungi friend is that an old apple tree? What county did you find it in?


----------



## fungifriend

redtop said:


> Hey
> 
> fungi friend is that an old apple tree? What county did you find it in?


It's an apple tree in my friend's yard in Adams County.


----------



## FungusOfTheGods

Good day


----------



## Jeff Donahue

Found a nice basket of yellows in Washington County this morning


----------



## Barnacle

FungusOfTheGods said:


> Good day


 Amazing! I love seeing pics of huge hauls. They drive me to Keep checking that next tree because it could be the one where the mother load is! Was this from a variety of trees?
Good job, look forward to more pics.


----------



## FungusOfTheGods

Barnacle said:


> Amazing! I love seeing pics of huge hauls. They drive me to Keep checking that next tree because it could be the one where the mother load is! Was this from a variety of trees?
> Good job, look forward to more pics.


All elm trees. South facing steep slope. Total found was 104 (gave 6 to family member for a roast). All under 3 elm trees. One huge elm had about 80 of them in a radius of about 25 yards from the tree. Here is the haul from the day before too- also a good day


----------



## beagleboy

Went to a spot in Mifflin co. this morning. Cover was really thick. I was lucky to even see this. Never tried one so I cut a little off. What's the best way to prepare it.







[


----------



## PickinFungi

beagleboy said:


> Went to a spot in Mifflin co. this morning. Cover was really thick. I was lucky to even see this. Never tried one so I cut a little off. What's the best way to prepare it.
> View attachment 7354
> [


I just scraped off the underside with spoon and fry up.


----------



## beagleboy

Thanks, I saw where some like them and others don't.


----------



## PickinFungi

beagleboy said:


> Thanks, I saw where some like them and others don't.


Weird flavor. The smell is different than what you think of with mushrooms. Kinda like smelling an orange while eating an apple. You can only try and see. Nothing lost but maybe a new flavor that you like.


----------



## beagleboy

I fried it up and thought it tasted like fried squash which I can take or leave it. There is definitely better mushrooms.


----------



## jpv1125

I’m a salt,pepper,garlic,butter pan fried type of guy with those. Love the earthy flavor they have. Bon appétit!!


----------



## jpv1125

Went out to day for what I believe is my last morels of the year. It’s been a blast reading and see all your posts. Thanks for sharing the morel life with me!!


----------



## Fryguy

pchunter1231 said:


> Found 2 more big yellows tonight before the rain started in Perry County


I'm up by duncannon... I've only found a few so far.. Just wondering if you have been doing well for awhile.. Not sure when they start and stop around here.


----------



## pchunter1231

Fryguy said:


> I'm up by duncannon... I've only found a few so far.. Just wondering if you have been doing well for awhile.. Not sure when they start and stop around here.


I was going to go look one last time tomorrow and i see they are still finding them in western PA so there is still a chance. I did find 3 on Sunday and 2 on Monday but i only had about 45 minutes to look. My areas that i normally find them is now posted so i had to expand to new areas this year thanks to some help from members on here i did find over 40 so far which is not alot but they were all nice sized so i cant complain to much. Happy hunting. I am between newport and millerstown so i am not far from you.


----------



## jpv1125

I found my 15 minuets south of the Butler county line


----------



## Fryguy

pchunter1231 said:


> I was going to go look one last time tomorrow and i see they are still finding them in western PA so there is still a chance. I did find 3 on Sunday and 2 on Monday but i only had about 45 minutes to look. My areas that i normally find them is now posted so i had to expand to new areas this year thanks to some help from members on here i did find over 40 so far which is not alot but they were all nice sized so i cant complain to much. Happy hunting. I am between newport and millerstown so i am not far from you.


I'm in watts township and my family owns about 500 acres total...not having much luck..I went up north past Thompsontown and found 46 within 3 hours...hoping I can start finding aroundherea


----------



## pchunter1231

Fryguy said:


> I'm in watts township and my family owns about 500 acres total...not having much luck..I went up north past Thompsontown and found 46 within 3 hours...hoping I can start finding aroundherea


Do you have any room for me and my young sons to hunt archery lol I am kidding. I was thinking of heading to Thompson town but just didnt have time. I scouted the SGL around Thompson town in March and looked promising. I just keep searching around Elms and Ash and thats where i found the majority of mine and a few under an apple tree. I found all of mine in the newport area.


----------



## PAtrapper37

Found two big morels under a giant white pine...they were trampled on though...I’ll make sure to look there early next year


----------



## Kurt Wewer

Hi all! I'm new here, but have been mushroom hunting for a couple years. I'm the chef at Ever Grain Brewing Co in Camp Hill, PA and have a large network of foragers that have been bringing me wonderful PA foraged products for several years now. I decided to try for morels this year, even though I don't have any personal spots.

I'm wondering this: with all this rain (flooding, etc) here in Central PA, are we definitely done with morels here? I was out today and found nothing. More rain coming in following days....


----------



## beagleboy

Kurt Wewer said:


> Hi all! I'm new here, but have been mushroom hunting for a couple years. I'm the chef at Ever Grain Brewing Co in Camp Hill, PA and have a large network of foragers that have been bringing me wonderful PA foraged products for several years now. I decided to try for morels this year, even though I don't have any personal spots.
> 
> I'm wondering this: with all this rain (flooding, etc) here in Central PA, are we definitely done with morels here? I was out today and found nothing. More rain coming in following days....


I think my spots are done I checked the last of them today and found nothing.


----------



## wildshroomer

Kurt Wewer said:


> Hi all! I'm new here, but have been mushroom hunting for a couple years. I'm the chef at Ever Grain Brewing Co in Camp Hill, PA and have a large network of foragers that have been bringing me wonderful PA foraged products for several years now. I decided to try for morels this year, even though I don't have any personal spots.
> 
> I'm wondering this: with all this rain (flooding, etc) here in Central PA, are we definitely done with morels here? I was out today and found nothing. More rain coming in following days....



Hello...I'm from central pa and was out today for about 3 hours...found plenty and still loads more to pick...


----------



## Kicker

I was out after work today and found 1 under an ash tree


----------



## pchunter1231

wildshroomer said:


> Hello...I'm from central pa and was out today for about 3 hours...found plenty and still loads more to pick...


Good Haul. I was out today and found nothing. I am in central pa too. What county are you in.


----------



## Squire

Found these in Beaver County on Sunday under a Hawthorne tree. 5 more Wed but a bit older. Hope to find a few more this weekend before they are all gone for another year. Might still be some good ones out there.


----------



## jpv1125

wildshroomer said:


> Hello...I'm from central pa and was out today for about 3 hours...found plenty and still loads more to pick...


If there was a love button to hit I would’ve for those picks. Sweet find.


----------



## Invisible Savage

I’m central PA (perry county) and was out today for about 2 hours. Found 20 like this, and brought home 12. The other 6 were to far gone to pick. Mostly around poplars.


----------



## wildshroomer

I'm in northumberland co


----------



## trahn008

wildshroomer said:


> Hello...I'm from central pa and was out today for about 3 hours...found plenty and still loads more to pick...


 Nice Haul Wildshroomer!! I just might have to gas up the mushroom wagon, get the boots out of the closet and hit the woods again on Sat.


----------



## trahn008

@wildshroomer, I'm really surprised they made it thru this persistent rain.


----------



## wildshroomer

Yea me too...they were soggy....this spot I could pick every day of the week and not run out until they rot...heading up the camp today for the weekend...will do some foraging there...i know there up there because i found them in previous years...good luck this weekend, they're still plenty out there


----------



## Charman03

Everything in Cumberland and dauphin area is rotted and has been for a week and no new flushes. We had a very short window around here


----------



## Barnacle

I’d rather find rotted ones than none because that at least tells you the area is still productive. My first ever PG aside from my backyard hasn’t produced any for 3 seasons now. It’s an old orchard. When do you just give up on a spot?


----------



## Old Elm

Barnacle said:


> I’d rather find rotted ones than none because that at least tells you the area is still productive. My first ever PG aside from my backyard hasn’t produced any for 3 seasons now. It’s an old orchard. When do you just give up on a spot?


Prob after three years of being skunked, its time to move on.


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle said:


> I’d rather find rotted ones than none because that at least tells you the area is still productive. My first ever PG aside from my backyard hasn’t produced any for 3 seasons now. It’s an old orchard. When do you just give up on a spot?


 Very well said. The best time to find new spots is now. Orchards are like that Barnacle, they die out, like old elm said time to move on.


----------



## Kicker

Out after work found 9 under an ash. 2 rotted.


----------



## trahn008

My bounty for the day. Looks like the rain is winning. Happy Hunting!


----------



## stasiakj

I'd love to go out and hunt for more, but honestly don't know if I have the patience to cover new territory. Any hunters nearby me (Allegheny Cty/Robinson TWP) still finding any?

I'll be moving to Alabama in August. I have a Soldier who's somewhat interested in morel hunting and I may give him my spot. If he don't take, I'll be more than happy to give it to someone local.


----------



## PAtrapper37

Me and daughter found 3 today...our best day in our early hunting career...all under different apple trees...frustrating two of them were past prime and I’ve looked under those trees numerous times...still training my eyes I guess


----------



## bryan mcdonald

Took the step kids out 2 times each time a great success. All 4 loved it and were like hound dogs trying to give our spot away.


----------



## Barnacle

Had good luck on my lunch hour. Also found my first couple of half free’s I suspect.


----------



## PAtrapper37

Had our best day yet...every morel we find is like the first one...can’t wait to go out again
tomorrow


----------



## PAtrapper37

Went behind work for lunch and found 9...once kids get home we’ll try to add on


----------



## morelseeeker

Are there hundreds of hunters your way like in Michigan? Been wanting to get clear of all of that. I'm heading over to PA this weekend.


----------



## trahn008

morelseeeker said:


> Are there hundreds of hunters your way like in Michigan? Been wanting to get clear of all of that. I'm heading over to PA this weekend.


 Lots of room, but don't tell anybody...LOL If your heading to PA you want to be in the Northern parts at this time of the year. Happy Hunting!


----------



## PAtrapper37

We found 1 more to make it an even 10...I know that’s not a lot to some of you guys but me and kids were pretty happy with it..most were in really nice shape


----------



## morelseeeker

trahn008 said:


> Lots of room, but don't tell anybody...LOL If your heading to PA you want to be in the Northern parts at this time of the year. Happy Hunting!


Thank you


----------



## Beatnik88

Well everyone, it was another good season of conversation. Now to wait and discuss all of our summer and fall finds after the June mushroom drought.


----------



## Barnacle

Yeah beat, I can’t wait for trumpets and chants again! I’ve been eating lots of my trumpets lately. I found tons last year that were shriveled and moldy because I was to late finding them. This year I’ll be on time.


----------



## Barnacle

Found some big one on my way home today! Some were a bit dry but I’m drying them anyway right.


----------



## Markus

Delaware Water Gap is on the map!


----------

